# 55 gal Open Head Plastic Drums



## Mr. Kingsbury (Aug 21, 2017)

Does anyone have a couple used 55 gallon open head plastic drums near zip code 24426 (Covington, VA)?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr. Kingsbury said:


> Does anyone have a couple used 55 gallon open head plastic drums near zip code 24426 (Covington, VA)?


I use the open top plastic barrels for feed storage. I get them for ten dollars a piece in Tucson.


----------



## Mr. Kingsbury (Aug 21, 2017)

I did a search already on Craigeslist for our area (Tucson is a long walk from our place), with no luck. Hoping someone here has a couple.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr. Kingsbury said:


> I did a search already on Craigeslist for our area (Tucson is a long walk from our place), with no luck. Hoping someone here has a couple.


Good luck.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Check out Facebook Marketplace.

Mon


----------



## Mr. Kingsbury (Aug 21, 2017)

frogmammy said:


> Check out Facebook Marketplace.
> 
> Mon


I appreciate your suggestion, but I do not do Facebook.

Too many people go there to spread information they read from propaganda "news" sites, sites that promote racism and political lies, without doing their own research.

Facebook is toxic.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I use 50 gallon steel barrels with lids to keep mice out of the chicken feed. Had bad luck with critters chewing through the plastic ones. Around here available on craigslist.


----------

